# Github Master Site, Sub Projects Error  - MonoDevelop Port, Rosyln update



## dinsdale (Dec 6, 2015)

Hello there,

I'm trying to create a current port of the MonoDevelop project. The port currently it sits at 5.0.1 and says it's broken. I have been able to build from Github, but not from the tarball download method that the current port uses.

I am trying to change the port over to use Github. I've anguished over this decision but want to move forward. (any reasons not to convert to GH will be considered)

Needless to say, I have now broken the port! The monodevelop project uses links to other projects. I have created the sub items under GH_PROJECT and GH_TAGNAME but every "other" sub-project doesn't work. (note, I run make clean but still get that saved configuration line?) as follows :

`#make`

```
===>  Found saved configuration for monodevelop-5.0.1_1
===>  monodevelop-5.11_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
_MASTER_SITES_mono-tools=https://codeload.github.com/mono/mono-tools/tar.gz/db35c5c?dummy=/: not found
*** Error code 127

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/monodevelop
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/monodevelop
```

p.s. I was unable to upload the Makefile so I have included it here:


```
# Created by: Tom McLaughlin <tmclaugh@sdf.lonestar.org>
# $FreeBSD: head/devel/monodevelop/Makefile 394391 2015-08-16 06:57:24Z romain $

PORTNAME=   monodevelop
PORTVERSION=   5.11
PORTREVISION=   1
CATEGORIES=   devel
#MASTER_SITES=   http://download.mono-project.com/sources/${PORTNAME}/
#MINORVERSION=   0.474
DISTFILES=   ${DISTNAME}.${MINORVERSION}${EXTRACT_SUFX}

USE_GITHUB=   yes
GH_ACCOUNT=   mono
GH_PROJECT=   cecil:cecil \
     debugger-libs:debugger-libs \
     fsharpbinding:fsharpbinding \
     guiunit: guiunit \
     ikvm:ikvm \
     libgit2sharp:libgit2sharp \
     mdtestharness:mdtestharness \
     mono-addins:mono-addins \
     mono-tools:mono-tools \
     nrefactory:nrefactory \
     nuget-binary:nuget-binary \
     sharpsvn-binary:sharpsvn-binary \
     xwt:xwt

GH_TAGNAME=   db35c5c \
     98ad03e:cecil \
     40bbccd:debugger-libs \
     a6ad039:fsharpbinding \
     8496907:guiunit \
     c9edfe7:ikvm \
     06bbc96:libgit2sharp \
     4224f53e:mdtestharness \
     608762:mono-addins \
     db35c5c:mono-tools \
     ab1ad3c:nrefactory \
     4612ea9:nuget-binary \
     6551ca8:sharpsvn-binary \
     c5eff99:xwt

MAINTAINER=   mono@FreeBSD.org
COMMENT=   IDE for the .NET platform

WRKSRC_SUBDIR=  main
BUILD_DEPENDS=   mautil:${PORTSDIR}/devel/mono-addins
   #   libgit2:${PORTSDIR}/devel/libgit2
RUN_DEPENDS=   ${LOCALBASE}/lib/libgdiplus.a:${PORTSDIR}/x11-toolkits/libgdiplus \
     exctags:${PORTSDIR}/devel/ctags \
     mautil:${PORTSDIR}/devel/mono-addins \
     libgit2:${PORTSDIR}/devel/libgit2


#BROKEN=     GUI does not start

USE_GNOME=   gtksharp20 gnomesharp20
GNU_CONFIGURE=   yes
CONFIGURE_ARGS=   --disable-update-mimedb --disable-update-desktopdb
CONFIGURE_ENV=   ac_cv_path_MCS=${LOCALBASE}/bin/mcs
USES=     desktop-file-utils gettext gmake mono pathfix shared-mime-info tar:bzip2
INSTALLS_ICONS=   yes

OPTIONS_DEFINE=   MONOEXT GIT SVN
OPTIONS_DEFAULT=MONOEXT GIT SVN
MONOEXT_DESC=   Extensions for Mono development
GIT_DESC=   git support

MONOEXT_CONFIGURE_ENABLE=monoextensions
GIT_CONFIGURE_ENABLE=git
GIT_RUN_DEPENDS=git:${PORTSDIR}/devel/git
SVN_CONFIGURE_ENABLE=subversion
SVN_RUN_DEPENDS=svn:${PORTSDIR}/devel/subversion

# Restrict to stable (even) versions, indicated by the second component.
PORTSCOUT=   limitw:1,even

post-patch:
   @${REINPLACE_CMD} -e 's|[(]gnome_data[)]/mime$$|(prefix)/share/mime|g ; \
     s|[(]gnome_data[)]/mime/packages$$|(prefix)/share/mime/packages|g ; \
     s|[(]prefix[)]/lib/pkgconfig|(prefix)/libdata/pkgconfig|g' \
       ${WRKSRC}/Makefile.in
   @${REINPLACE_CMD} -e 's|/bin/bash|/usr/bin/env bash|' \
     ${WRKSRC}/monodevelop.in \
     ${WRKSRC}/mdtool.in

.include <bsd.port.mk>
```

Thanks!
dinsdale


----------



## oops (Dec 6, 2015)

Due to implementation :group names are limited to characters allowed in sh(1) variable names. Try converting *-* (hyphen) to *_* (underscore) e.g., mono-tools:mono-tools -> mono-tools:mono_tools.


----------

